# Some of my work



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok, being new to the forum, I thought it appropriate to show some of my work.
Since I have joined, I have seen some incredible work, learned ALOT, and to be honest become quit humbled concerning my work. So, here you go. Hope the link works.

Halloween 07 Photos by captvinnie1 | Photobucket


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work on those Vince!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice props darkside...
does your organ light up/ or have music playing?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice building, bud.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Keep it up.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hey Yo Vinny lookin good


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice work. Welcome to Hauntforum.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Good job, thanks for sharing and welcome!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I totally dig your 9-foot zombie/ghoul guy. Did you make the face from scratch or use a mask?


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I just used a mask. I haven't really got grip on thee facial details yet when come to my projects, so I just by mask and make the bodies. Maybe by next year I will have learned enough from you guys (and trial and error) to do some of my own.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Excellent. Welcome and keep up the great work. You will pick up great ideas here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice haunt -love the organ guy & no costum no candy


----------

